# Easy to use electric tooth brush



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello SM Family

Does anyone knows of or is currently using an easy-to-use electric tooth brush that works well on Maltese? 

We didn't trained Pork Chop when he was at puppy age so brushing his teeth is a daily challenge. LOL Emmie as well but she seem to be a bit more easy to convince and we think Emmie is in need of some serious brushing. 

Please share any brand/model that have work well for you currently or in the past.

Much appreciated!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We use the Emi-pet & love the smaller heads as both pups have small mouths---esp. Lisi. We order a few heads at a time as Kitzi bites down on the brush. We alternate between the normal brush & the Emi-pet (also order the special toothpaste). It is not used in the normal way---so read the instructions & simply hold it on each tooth rather than brushing.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Sandi!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> We use the Emi-pet & love the smaller heads as both pups have small mouths---esp. Lisi. We order a few heads at a time as Kitzi bites down on the brush. We alternate between the normal brush & the Emi-pet (also order the special toothpaste). It is not used in the normal way---so read the instructions & simply hold it on each tooth rather than brushing.


I was wondering the same thing!
Sandi, can you provide a link where to buy this electric toothbrush? Is it made for pets or humans? Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is actually a German product but sold in the US---I can't remember but I think we ordered directly from Emi pet or Amazon. You have to use the toothpaste that comes w/it (it doesn't bubble). I learned first about it from Alexa & she had good success w/Ullana. I know others have used/use it as well. It is especially for pets. Kitzel hates it---I think because it tickles not because it hurts---so he bites down on the brush. We just make sure we have a back-up supply of the brushes. I think anything that helps them avoid dentals is a good thing. So far we haven't lost any teeth and he is 7+ & Lisi will be 6 Aug. 4th. so for maltese that is pretty good.


----------



## deniboz (Mar 1, 2015)

Ladies, having trouble finding link to purchase the emmi for pets. No luck on amazon,
Where can I purchase ?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I searched both Amazon and the web in general and did not find it either.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

I found this on Amazon which looks promising with the dual brush heads cleaning both inside and outside at the same time.

https://www.amazon.com/Petosan-Sile...4279&sr=1-1&keywords=dogs+electric+toothbrush


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I DON'T know---personally I would stick w/the Emi pet!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

I found a smaller version for small breed

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003M85368/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Haven't found the Emi Pet one online yet but still looking around.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

@Sandi,

Is this the one you have?

The Emmi-pet Ultrasound Toothbrush for the Modern Day Pet Parent - Dog Mom Days


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YES! I give it 5 stars.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I see they posted on the link that "As of April 2017, they cannot find a working link in the US to purchase the Emmi-pet."

I know I looked for a couple days myself and could not find a way to purchase it. I did find another brand of an electric toothbrush for pets that hopefully works!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like it's now called Emmi-Dent. I found it on Amazon, but there's only 1 left. It ships from Germany.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> YES! I give it 5 stars.




Sandi, why do like it so much? is it quiet?


----------

